# Buick Regal



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Is the new Buick Regal the same platform as the Cruze? It sure looks like it. I'd love to have that 220hp engine. Is this what the Cruze SS will have?


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Buick's Cruze in 2011*

The _Buick Verano_ (built on the Cruze platform) will be built here in Michigan at the Orion Assembly plant along with the new Aveo model.


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gm just surveyed Buick dealers with potential model stair steps for them to comment on and the Verano in that survey had the 2.4L DI motor as the only engine. With the 2.4l DI at about 200 bhp, maybe the 2.0T low pressure turbo at 220 bhp is too close in HP and the higher pressure 260 bhp version could be the sport engine choice in a GS model.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Good deal. It just looks a lot like a Cruze to me and the LaCrosse looks like a Malibu.


----------

